# coupe vs hatch interior



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

i am looking for a dohc fastbact(91-93) i used to have a 89. i want to find one with dohc for and sr20det swap. do both models of the fastback have the exact same interior? Is that the same as the coupes up to 93?? What i really want to know is if i can use interior parts from the coupes to replace worn ones from the hatch back. Seats dash control panels???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yes? no? maybe?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

d - all of the above.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

q - whatever you want it to be


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmmm..

X. for shut the fuck up!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

is the q short for queer?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

g for u guys are GHEY


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

no way dude, that was definately a q


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

t(t)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

umm...ok


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

wow, this thread's gone! lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

2Fast2Furious said:


> wow, this thread's gone! lol


a lot of them are now. it was fun.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

!viva La Revolucion!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> !viva La Revolucion!


shut up. you were no part of it.


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

oh shit, lmao 93. you keep punking him.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> shut up. you were no part of it.


wow that was too great! :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

oh shit its over


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> shut up. you were no part of it.


 i was just saying in general. dont you have better things to do, like move out of your parents' house and fix your car?


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

lmao, war has begun


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

well.... thanks for the help???????????


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

shostopper82 said:


> well.... thanks for the help???????????


you are not welcome, dont speak, this is my thread now. kaptain karoajfd vs. blackSER. my money is on black. lmao.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

are you honda hater?


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

the one and only, what? did you think i was gone for good? i have three names in stock. gettin registered here is cake walk, unlimited access. mods should just give it up. they can never own me.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i would have never guessed.


----------

